# Phytopthra Disease of Beech Trees



## Gate Keeper (May 19, 2007)

This disease endangers beautiful Beech Trees restricting their vascular flow and what I have noticed, it is usually brought on by root stress and/or root damage what does everyone think?


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 20, 2007)

*beech decline*

Hi I see your concerened with Beech tree decline.
I have been working with a few beech trees in cincy and it seems agri fos as a preventive works well, but if it has bleeding orange cankers agri fos will prolong life a few years.
So inform customers, it seems around here it takes the copper beech out pretty quick.
The american beech dont seem as bothered and may partial recover from decline with trunk applications of agri fos and pentra bark.
Mycor applications also seem to help with overall health.


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 20, 2007)

*beech decline*

Also high nitrogen turf or tree fertilizer will speed up process rapidly.
I use phc ecto injectable mycor and 15 15 20 doggett @ 5 # per 100 gal. Use ecto @ rate on package. I think its 2# per 100 gal.
this also contains bio pak.


----------



## Gate Keeper (May 20, 2007)

*Subdue*

I've used Subdue Max in heavy formulation and it has actually stopped the disease in most cases. When amaleria and other butt rot fungus are present on the tree trunk decline is slowed by the application of subdue.


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 21, 2007)

*Beech decline*

How did you apply subdue and what rates ?


----------



## Gate Keeper (May 22, 2007)

*Fun*

Around 8 oz per hundred, and or painted it directly to the canker. Did a typical soil drench throughout the root zone and a truck application with a spray gun. I've also soil injected it to the root zone. Lesco has a product they replaced subdue with I'm going to try, its $300 cheaper. I'll post the name when I get it.


----------



## alanarbor (May 23, 2007)

Aliette is another material labeled for Phytopthera. I've heard some testimony to better results than subdue.


----------



## Ekka (May 23, 2007)

phosphite, cheap and effective.

http://www.dwg.org.au/go/about-dieback/phosphite-treatment/index.cfm


----------



## treeseer (May 23, 2007)

Ekka said:


> phosphite, cheap and effective.
> 
> http://www.dwg.org.au/go/about-dieback/phosphite-treatment/index.cfm


I'd like to see the data showing 3-5 year effectiveness with injection. Drilling iinto trees is not to be done casually or by an inexperienced hand.

GK do you trim away dead tissue before painting on the Subdue?


----------



## Ekka (May 24, 2007)

Why not, it's incredibly easy, get a cordless 1/4" bit and drill. Easy.

You can foliar spray to but on trees with advanced problems inject.

No need to make mountains out of mole hills.


----------



## Gate Keeper (May 24, 2007)

*80 foot Trees Rule*

Foliage spray work well with foliage fungus and insects. Trunk injections work good if the problem and or sign isn't seen. All methods of application work great if used at the right time in the right consistency.

treeseer, no I did not trim away affected bark. I don't know of anyone or have I seen it done but, not to say that it would not work. If you could cut out all the mycellia stroma it might just work. But if it is truly in the root than drenching of some sort is the way to go.


----------

